

Obama: Bin Laden Raid Impossible If It Was On The Front Pages - sinnerswing
http://www.businessinsider.com/obama-charlie-rose-interview-bin-laden-raid-nsa-surveillance-2013-6

======
LoganCale
I don't think anyone is suggesting information on military operations should
be made public before the fact. But we are saying that programs which directly
affect us, like broad domestic surveillance programs, must be acknowledged
openly. Currently we have no way of even deciding whether or not they're
legitimate because they refuse to give up all the facts.

~~~
sinnerswing
This is called a 'fait accompli'. it's a distraction technique employed to
keep someone from arguing an issue.

------
jayfuerstenberg
Spying on phone calls/metadata has nothing to do with announcing raids against
legitimate terrorists.

------
sinnerswing
and.....BOOM! Obama just played the bin laden card.

